# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD nouvelle formule : Les Revenants

## kilfou

Hop, changement de formule dans Canard BD. Le format "Un Canard BD - Une BD" a vécu. Ce ne sera toutefois pas du genre des Canard BD thématiques comme celui sur le Western. Ce sera plutôt des bouquins qui se télescopent, qui se jettent des ponts au hasard des lectures, qui n'ont rien à voir entre elles au niveau scénar ou dessin. Et le thème de cette semaine sera les revenants de la BD.

 On attaque avec _Trois Christs_ de Valérie Mangin, Fabrice Neaud et Denis Bajram. Bajram. Celui d_'Universal War One_, une pépite de la BD de SF. Bajram qui n'avait pas squatté les rayons des librairies depuis la sortie du tome 6 en 2006. Un revenant donc.
 Vous devez vous en douter, avec un titre et une couv' pareil, on n'est plus dans la SF. Les (oui, les, j'y reviens) histoires se déroulent à Lirey, en pleine Champagne, pendant la semaine de Pâques de l'an de grâce 1353. Les 3 histoires racontent trois points de vue sur le même fait : l'arrivée du Saint-Suaire - aka Holy Death Slip Of Djizusse  - dans la bourgade. 3 hypothèses déterminant les 3 récits : Dieu existe. Dieu n'existe pas. Dieu est radioactif. La foi. La science. Le hasard. Mangin signe là un puzzle scénaristique autant qu'un exercice de style. Car c'est bien beau de partir sur une réflexion sur Dieu, sur la foi et tout le tralala, c'est quand même vachement plus rigolo quand on se met soi même des bâtons dans les roues. Car Mangin s'oblige, ainsi que son mari au passage, à réutiliser les mêmes images et dialogues dans les trois histoires. Et c'est, selon moi, ce qui fait tout l'intérêt de _Trois Christs_. Car si l'histoire est intéressante et amène à la réflexion sur le sujet, elle est un peu trop austère pour être passionnante. Par contre, le jeu sur les images se faisant échos entre les récits, les dialogues identiques collant pour deux scènes foncièrement différentes, ça c'est fort. Très fort. C'est brillant sans être rébarbatif, ça pousse à réfléchir à la puissance de l'image, ça rappelle l'effet Koulechov ou la _Lettre de Sibérie_ de Chris Marker. Je regrette toutefois qu'on nous pointe les liens entre images ou dialogues à grands renforts de notes. C'est moche sur la page, ça alourdit la lecture et ça prend le lecteur pour un idiot, au contraire de l'album. Dommage. Bajram ne s'efface toutefois pas derrière ce scénario pour le moins envahissant. Il épate même, en tranchant méchamment avec son style précédent. Couleurs directes déjà, à la brosse, avec des effets de lumière granuleux et bien trouvés. Et le tout entièrement en numérique. Pas un gramme de papier, que du .psd. Certains vont hurler. Qu'ils braillent, le support importe peu tant que le résultat est là. Fabrice Neaud signe quant à lui prologue et épilogue, s'inspirant autant des graveurs que des enlumineurs médiévaux, s'éloignant de son _Journal_ autobiographique paru chez Ego Comme X.   Un album diablement intéressant. Huhu. 10 planches sur BDGest'. Ainsi qu'une interview. _Trois Christs_, de Mangin, Neaud & Bajram, 88 pages chez Soleil collection Quadrants, 19.90€   Deuxième revenant. Double puisque j'en avais déjà parlé dans le Canard BD Steampunk. Accrochez vous, la nouvelle risque de vous faire un choc : le troisième et dernier tome du Réseau Bombyce est sorti. C'est beau comme la sortie de Duke Nukem Forever.  On apprend donc finalement, après 8 ans d'attente, comment se terminent les aventures de Mr Mouche et d'Eustache, cambrioleurs de haut-vol aux prises avec la noblesse dépravée d'un Bordeaux qui aurait connu les joies et finesses de l'Art Nouveau, style Ecole de Nancy. Petit rappel : lors du tome 1, ces pauvres cambrioleurs, membres du redouté Réseau Bombyce, vont faire une découverte macabre dans le coffre-fort d'un notable : les bobines d'un snuff-movie. Dès lors, ils seront traqués impitoyablement... C'est donc la fin de cette fuite effrénée que raconte seul Cecil, Corbeyran étant mort étouffé sous une pile de ses albums retournés par les libraires. On retrouve dans cet ultime opus la noirceur et le pessimisme typiques de la série, montrant comment des rêves sont brisés en un instant, comment le passé vous rattrape toujours. Au niveau du dessin, Cecil assure toujours autant, proposant des plans architecturaux dantesques, avec de chouettes perspectives et un réalisme pourtant plein de poésir. On se plaît dans cette ville de Bordeaux onirique, malgré ses habitants pour le moins turpides. Et c'est à regret qu'on la quittera définitivement une fois ce tome 3 refermé. En bon élitiste, j'avoue que j'aurais préféré que Cécil fasse lui même les couleurs de cet album. Caballero fait du travail honnête, voire honorable, malheureusement passer après Cécil n'incite pas à l'indulgence. Dommage, mais pas suffisamment pour bouder le plaisir de boucler une série de haute tenue. Vous pouvez voir la différence entre les 3 premières planches par Cecil et les autres dans l'extrait sur le site des Humano. _Le Réseau Bombyce_, Cécil & Corbeyran (mais si peu), 3 tomes ou coffret chez Les Humanos, 12.90€   Et pour finir, l'histoire d'une "revenante", une Autrichienne qui a réussi à sortir de sa cave, nan je déconne, une Autrichienne au doux nom d'Ulli Lust qui raconte son voyage en Italie dans sa jeunesse punk en 1984.    _Trop n'est pas assez_ est donc un roman graphique. Nan ce n'est pas sale ni snob de le dire quand c'est utilisé à bon escient. 464 pages où on suit l'évolution de la jeune Ulli, qui se construit ou se détruit selon les aléas de la vie. 464 pages de rencontres, où les personnages les plus sympathiques ne le sont pas forcément au final, où ceux dont le lecteur se méfierait dans la vraie vie se révèlent moins cons qu lui. 464 pages d'humanité, sans jamais plonger dans l'emo-kid pleureur. Evidemment on pense à Marjane Satrapi et son Persepolis : roman graphique, rébellion, punk, Autriche. Dur de nier le lien qui unit les deux oeuvre mais Ulli Lust tire un peu mieux, à mon goût, son épingle du jeu au niveau du dessin. Bien sûr, ce ne sera pas de la ligne claire classieuse dans tout le pavé, mais un dessin très lâché, plein d'énergie et de rage, parfait pour retranscrire les émois de jeunesse. Et quelques trouvailles graphiques pas dégueues pour sublimer quelques passages clés, que je ne peux pas dévoiler. La bichromie tirant sur le vert étonne un peu au départ, bien loin du cliché qu'on attend sur les lumières d'Italie, mais ça fonctionne. Un très bon livre dessiné pour ceux qui aiment les récits de vie poignants sans être larmoyants, méritant bien sa sélection pour Angoulême 2011. Vous trouverez un extrait en pdf sur le site de l'éditeur Ca et là, déjà responsable de L'Etoile du Chagrin. _Trop n'est pas assez_, Ulli Lust, Ca et Là, 464 pages, 26 euro.    
Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ze darkewok

Très bon post, je suis passé à cote de "Trop n'est pas assez", il va falloir fouiner...
Est ce que le retour des pieds nickelés (ils en sont au 2eme tome de la nouvelle saison) peut être considéré comme un revenant, ou est ce une réincarnation ?

----------


## Arzar

> le troisième et dernier tome du Réseau Bombyce est sorti


WHAT  ::O: 
Sacré bonne nouvelle.  ::wub:: 
 J'ai toujours cru que le Réseau.. était mort et enterré.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> WHAT 
> Sacré bonne nouvelle. 
>  J'ai toujours cru que le Réseau.. était mort et enterré.


Tout le monde l'a cru, jusqu'à ce que, ô miracle, blam un troisième tome !
J'ai cru que j'allais défaillir en apprenant ça, mais bon, je l'ai offert à un pote avant de le lire, trop peur d'être déçu !

----------


## Abaker

Sympa cette petite présentation. 
Les extraits de Trop n'est pas assez m'ont bien intéressé. A voir si ma CB le permet.

----------


## Tetram

Le reseau Bombyce ! ouf ! Après l'engueulade entre Corbeyran et Cecil, je n'y croyais plus. 

ça c'est une super bonne surprise !

----------


## Phileas

Le réseau Bombyce iz back ! Moi aussi j'ai cru a une fin prématurée...
Ca fait deux fois que je tourne autour des "3 christs", je vais finir par craquer...

----------


## IbZz

Pas mal, belle fournée cette fois. Les deux derniers et leurs deux extraits m'ont mis l'eau à la bouche. Je termine "Logicomix" et"Astérios Polyp", que je trouve tous deux vraiment bons, et je me penche sur ces deux-là.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Acheté et lu "Les Trois Christ" aujourd'hui. J'ai beaucoup aimé et je suis assez d'accord avec toi Kilfou. Finalement ça relève plus de l'exercice de style que de la BD classique et c'est ce qui en fait l'intérêt. Les mêmes détails se réincorporent d'une histoire à l'autre dans un tout autre contexte et c'est assez fort. Au niveau des histoires en elles mêmes, elles sont assez agréables sans être transcendantes non plus. A ce titre là, j'ai trouvé que la deuxième était la plus réussie. La dernière, Dieu est radioactif, est pas mal pour l'originalité et m'a bien fait marrer mais elle m'a semblé plus courte que les autres et avec un postulat pareil on aurait peut être pu aller un tantinet plus loin. Les bouts d'histoire ajoutés avec un style faussement moyen ageux donnent un ajout vraiment pas mal et montrent comment les trois interprétations font finalement sens. 
Par contre je te rejoins sur le coup des notes et des références que j'ai trouvé vraiment pas habile. C'est moche et ça donne un peu trop l'impression d'être face à un manuel ikéa qu'à une BD tout en étant parfaitement dispensables. D'ailleurs je pense même que l'effet aurait été plus réussit sans leur utilisation et en laissant au lecteur le soin de retrouver par lui même les différentes phrases.

----------


## kilfou

Une chouette interview de Cecil sur le fond. (pas la forme.  ::|: )

----------


## djoudjou

Je ne l'espérais plus ce troisième tome du Réseau Bombyce... need !
Et début 2011 la suite des Feux d'Askell (on peut rêver)

----------

